# Cory catfish very pale after water change



## MelissaMartin (Apr 22, 2017)

I recently had to treat ich for the molli fish in my tank and did the recommended water change at the end of treatment the following week I did a 50% water change as recommended by the fish store as my levels were up now one of my Cory is very light the other is still dark I noticed the change immediately after doing water change I also added aquarium salt 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons as per the fish store who said my Cory catfish would be fine as their tanks have the same salt ration and I got my catfish from them


----------



## MelissaMartin (Apr 22, 2017)

Will post pic of pale catfish if he shows himself


----------



## MelissaMartin (Apr 22, 2017)

This is the one I'm worried about he was dark like the first pic


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Probably just scared coloration


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

If he has "faded" due to the water change or by simply being"unsettled", his colour should return after he adapts - within a week, I would imagine. Some fish go paler with age, too, but that would be an odd coincidence to happen at the same time as a water change. Illness, of course, could be another factor . . . but I wouldn't conclude that unless his condition worsens over the next week or so. (Personally, I wouldn't add any more salt.)


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

In general salt is not good for corydoras. I would advise not adding it or adding very little at all.


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

My corydoras do it all the time, seems legit.


----------

